# Inkbird IBT - 2X



## 2cranky (23/6/17)

I just bought one of these thinking i could use it for more accurate reading of strike water and mash temperatures.
I've unpacked it and (for a change) I decided to read the instructions. Says the probe cable isn't waterproof 

Has anyone used these for strike and mash temps?
Do I need to somehow float the probe so the cable doesn't get wet?

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (23/6/17)

All my fermenter probes (not Inkbird) fit inside a cut-off of a keg pickup tube used as a therowell.
You could always do the same & seal at both ends with the appropriate silicon or/and silver solder.

Would the little gas-in tube be long enough I wonder?


----------



## 2cranky (23/6/17)

Yeah I've got some silicon tube that might work.
Not sure of the "not waterproof". Surely you would wash these after use but not in the dishwasher.
The cable outer would get pretty grimy from the bbq otherwise.


----------



## earle (23/6/17)

I think you can get long probes for these. Maybe that would work by only having the end of the probe immersed?


----------



## 2cranky (23/6/17)

earle said:


> I think you can get long probes for these. Maybe that would work by only having the end of the probe immersed?


Yeah only the same model that comes with it.


----------



## TidalPete (23/6/17)

2cranky said:


> Yeah I've got some *silicon tube *that might work.
> Not sure of the "not waterproof". Surely you would wash these after use but not in the dishwasher.
> The cable outer would get pretty grimy from the bbq otherwise.



Not sure if silicon tube would be the way to go as it's more of an insulator than a conductor. Stainless (or copper) tube would be better IMHO.
You can get a second-hand pickup tube for around $15.00 or so from Ross.


----------



## 2cranky (23/6/17)

TidalPete said:


> Not sure if silicon tube would be the way to go as it's more of an insulator than a conductor. Stainless (or copper) tube would be better IMHO.
> You can get a second-hand pickup tube for around $15.00 or so from Ross.


Yeah the probe itself is okay just the cable and probably the crimping of the cable into to probe. I was just going to sleeve the cable and seal it where the probe meets it.


----------



## 2cranky (23/6/17)

That might work.


----------



## TidalPete (23/6/17)

That should work ok for your purpose.
Another option could be shrinkwrap which TTBOMM shrinks down to 10 x or 4x its original diameter. I get mine from Jaycar..
All the best with it.


----------

